# Trip to Thailand



## Pociemon (Jul 21, 2010)

I was out looking for tarantulas in southeast thailand, found some haplopelmas, H spinifer scorps and some centipedes, but could not ID them. But i got an oppurtunity to hold this little snake;

I wonder what snake it is!





















And some extras;


----------



## Crysta (Jul 21, 2010)

wow thats an awesome snake!!! noo idea what it is, but the last picture looks like your snuggling and Elapidae or more specificly, naja lol
^^^ 
btw i am really wrong at what it is, it just looks like that to me 'cause i want it... lol

and oh im so jealous you get to feed a lil tiger  i wonder what do they do with them when they get big?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 21, 2010)

the face says anaconda...but thats obviously not their native grounds. body doesnt say much...hopefully someone can identify it for you. great pics!


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 21, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> the face says anaconda...but thats obviously not their native grounds. body doesnt say much...hopefully someone can identify it for you. great pics!


wait...im an idiot...is that a Cobra? i was thinking about the anaconda ive seen and i was like "Wait a min....." and then it kinda popped into my head that cobras have those large plate scales on their head with the black outline...and then upon further inspection i saw the picture close to your face (not smart no matter what snake it is) and it seems like that under the "neck area" is kinda flappy like it would have a hood.


----------



## Pociemon (Jul 21, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> the face says anaconda...but thats obviously not their native grounds. body doesnt say much...hopefully someone can identify it for you. great pics!


I was just jokin around to see if anybody could see what snake it is

it is Ophiophagus hannah, king cobra. And she was a real good looking girl


----------



## Pociemon (Jul 21, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> wait...im an idiot...is that a Cobra? i was thinking about the anaconda ive seen and i was like "Wait a min....." and then it kinda popped into my head that cobras have those large plate scales on their head with the black outline...and then upon further inspection i saw the picture close to your face (not smart no matter what snake it is) and it seems like that under the "neck area" is kinda flappy like it would have a hood.


It certainly have a hood;-)


----------



## Pociemon (Jul 21, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> wow thats an awesome snake!!! noo idea what it is, but the last picture looks like your snuggling and Elapidae or more specificly, naja lol
> ^^^
> btw i am really wrong at what it is, it just looks like that to me 'cause i want it... lol
> 
> and oh im so jealous you get to feed a lil tiger  i wonder what do they do with them when they get big?


It is king cobra 

They use them when they get older for shows, and some are shipped to zoo´s around the world. I took the liberty to ask them


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 21, 2010)

Thomas said:


> It certainly have a hood;-)


hahah wow i totally feel like a dumby saying "anaconda" im glad i saved myself in enough time to post cobra lol. my reptile buddies would have razzed my hard if i wouldnt have gotten that right. beautiful snake....ive always wanted to own hots like that but i just dont have the patience for one. or the space requirements.


----------



## Pociemon (Jul 21, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> hahah wow i totally feel like a dumby saying "anaconda" im glad i saved myself in enough time to post cobra lol. my reptile buddies would have razzed my hard if i wouldnt have gotten that right. beautiful snake....ive always wanted to own hots like that but i just dont have the patience for one. or the space requirements.


Yes, patience is a must with such snakes, otherwise it could be a somewhat bad experince to keep them. They are illegal here in Denmark, but no problem, i dont want to se those bite reports here when crazy people have them for the wrong reasons. I admire them from a distance. And i like T´s more

And good you saved yourself in time


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thomas said:


> It is king cobra
> 
> They use them when they get older for shows, and some are shipped to zoo´s around the world. I took the liberty to ask them


Wow man thats crazy! was it a type of Venomoid?


----------



## Pociemon (Jul 21, 2010)

KoffinKat138 said:


> Wow man thats crazy! was it a type of Venomoid?


It is pretty venemous


----------



## Terry D (Jul 21, 2010)

Thomas,  Wow!  I was thinking "this guy's nuts" after scrolling down a little on the first pic. Then I saw the one near your face and realized it must certainly lack venom glands. I am right  huh?
Terry


----------



## Pociemon (Jul 21, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Thomas,  Wow!  I was thinking "this guy's nuts" after scrolling down a little on the first pic. Then I saw the one near your face and realized it must certainly lack venom glands. I am right  huh?
> Terry


lol, i was walking around with the snake for around 5 min and she decided to say hello to my face, i was looking at the guy who has the show and he said "no problem, have fun, she is nice" so i trusted him and let the snake do what she wanted. No teeth was removed, he shoved them to me, and they were certainly not removed She was in perfect condition. 

After the show he told me these snakes actually are very calm. The ones he use so people can hold them, he does not use for the show, because they do get agitated when on show. And besides that, there were anti serum available also for his own use. It was a big place where they do have rules, and the public would never be allowed to hold a hot snake if the conditions was not right. 

I just did what i do when i handle my anacondas, and that is to get them do what they want, and just guide them


----------



## Crysta (Jul 22, 2010)

whoops looks like my instincts where right! Although Naja was abit wrong...lol... that must have been an amazing experience, and they look like a wonderful snake. I wonder if he had it from when it was young? 
wow wow lol

do they speak english there or is it hard to get around without knowing the language? is it dangerous? ...oh wow.. it's hard to pick which is the next destination I want to go... lol
amazon, singapore, south africa, Thailand, china, japan.....
singapore, Thailand and japan has some hot guys too...oh 
waaaa and the reptiles!! ...amphibians...giant salamanders...

Sorry for the childish post. Can't decide what I want to save money for.

I am glad you had a great experience 

Crysta


----------



## Pociemon (Jul 22, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> whoops looks like my instincts where right! Although Naja was abit wrong...lol... that must have been an amazing experience, and they look like a wonderful snake. I wonder if he had it from when it was young?
> wow wow lol
> 
> do they speak english there or is it hard to get around without knowing the language? is it dangerous? ...oh wow.. it's hard to pick which is the next destination I want to go... lol
> ...



It is ok

Go with Thailand, they are a very nice and accomodating people. Not all a that good at english though when you go to the country, but in the big citys they speak ok english.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 22, 2010)

ahah awesome! the wildlife must be abundant there  I am glad I got to see your pictures! awesome stuff!


----------



## mitchnast (Jul 27, 2010)

I knew it was a king cobra right away.  But I thought it was probably a venimoid.  But Thai venimoids are generally ghastly, morbid-looking things.
So I was a little thrown.


----------



## the toe cutter (Jul 27, 2010)

Its Ophiophagus hannah


----------



## ZooRex (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm very glad you enjoyed your trip to Thailand, I look forward to going as soon as I can, however I must object to your actions with the Cobra. It is these type of pictures that give the hobby of keeping reptiles (not to mention venomous reptiles) a bad name. Casually handling an Ophiophagus hannah, much less letting it get inches from your face is a pefect definiton of stupidity. No matter how confident the keeper is, how much experience you have or how calm the snake is, it doesn't change the fact that you are in contact with a highly dangerous animal. Any type of accident would mean serious consiquences for you, the snake, the animal park, and the reptile community. No matter how much fun the experience was I don't think it was anywhere near worth the risk.



mitchnast said:


> I knew it was a king cobra right away.  But I thought it was probably a venimoid.  But Thai venimoids are generally ghastly, morbid-looking things.
> So I was a little thrown.


I would agree. Venomid surgery in general is very complicated and rarely if ever means that a venomous snake is now "safe". Asian countries are also well known for their barbaric ways of removing fangs. I'm at least glad to hear that the animal in question was not defiled in such a way.


----------



## Philth (Jul 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> lol, i was walking around with the snake for around 5 min and she decided to say hello to my face, i was looking at the guy who has the show and he said "no problem, have fun, she is nice" so i trusted him and let the snake do what she wanted. No teeth was removed, he shoved them to me, and they were certainly not removed She was in perfect condition.


Dont they just surgically remove the venom glans in venomoid snakes ?  Im pretty sure they should still have there teeth.  At least the "humane" way they do it in the U.S. that is.

Later, Tom


----------



## Philth (Jul 28, 2010)

Any field pics of the inverts you found ?

Later, Tom


----------



## Pociemon (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Phil

I agree, i might have acted differently if i have had more time to think about it. He gave me very short response time, so maybe i was reckless, so i know you point here And in retrospect, i might have chosen differently if i had given it some more thought.

He just made the snakes teeth visible, and told me that the snake was in perfect condition, that´s what i know. My GF is from thailand and she told me it is illegal at a public show to remove venom glands, but that is of course only what she says. She is not by any means an expert.

I only have mobile phone pics from the scorps and centipedes i catched, and they are not worth posting because of very poor quality. But it was a great experience though. Unfortunately i did not find any haplopelam(or T for that matter). They had been collected for many years for food purpose only;( But i did have some fun when they told me that they suck big time to get bit by them


----------



## elportoed (Jul 29, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> do they speak english there or is it hard to get around without knowing the language? is it dangerous?


Thailand is a great place to visit.  People are very friendly and accomodating.  And your dollar goes a long way there.  

Most places where tourists frequent always have people who speak english around.  Plus people are better educated now, so more people know how to speak english.  If you stick to the tourist places, it should be very safe.  

There are some kind of civil unrest going on, but they don't bother tourists.  

If you really want to experience the real culture, go to the northern part, like chiang mai.  If you like the beaches, go south, although it's getting very touristy down south.


----------

